# VG30ET & 5spd tranny



## CoolCed305 (Mar 27, 2005)

I am planning on swapping my stock VG30E motor & automatic tranny for a VG30ET motor & 5spd tranny. Does anyone know where I can get a VG30ET motor & 5spd tranny from for a decent price?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Finding a 5 spd. to match with the Maxima FWD is going to be hard... Did they even come manual?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

wtf? umm yeah. the older VG 5 spd trannies are easy to find, but they're a non VLSD. if you're going to put down more than 200hp, then you're going to want a VLSD tranny from a VE.

do some looking around for junkyards and used parts suppliers. I crap out names of those places at least a dozen times a week, so I'm sure you cna find it mentioned somewhere.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I can get you a vg tranny for 380 shipped, and in three weeks I'll have a ve tranny with new input shaft bearings for 500 shipped On the engine, I say turbo the engine you have if the compression is good. A few people off of maxima.org have done that with GREAT results. There is a very good writeup there as well for turboed 3rd gens by mtcookson (Mark). Good luck, and PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Finding a 5 spd. to match with the Maxima FWD is going to be hard... Did they even come manual?



u gotta be kiddin'. i have a '93 GXE that went through 3 autotragics and now is a 5-spd. the 5-spd tranny came out from a '91 VG. i was lucky to find this tranny cuz now its hard as sh!t to find them in junkyards. took me 2 yrs. to get mine for my '93 and im now lookin' for one from a VE. good thing both my maximas r 5-spds. not too many 3rd gens. here in Miami r around.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

GRNMAXDMON said:


> u gotta be kiddin'. i have a '93 GXE that went through 3 autotragics and now is a 5-spd. the 5-spd tranny came out from a '91 VG. i was lucky to find this tranny cuz now its hard as sh!t to find them in junkyards. took me 2 yrs. to get mine for my '93 and im now lookin' for one from a VE. good thing both my maximas r 5-spds. not too many 3rd gens. here in Miami r around.


You have to be a scavenger; I see a cheap tranny, and chance for profit, and I lounge at it. You are right though...real hard-like to find.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

nismosleeper said:


> You have to be a scavenger; I see a cheap tranny, and chance for profit, and I lounge at it. You are right though...real hard-like to find.



me being a scavenger??? i guess ur right cuz im always lookin' for new things to add to my '93. :thumbup:


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

GRNMAXDMON said:


> me being a scavenger??? i guess ur right cuz im always lookin' for new things to add to my '93. :thumbup:


well I meant that i was, but I'm glad that I'm not alone in this cut-throat game of life.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

nismosleeper said:


> well I meant that i was, but I'm glad that I'm not alone in this cut-throat game of life.



and i thought i was alone. i do this to keep my '93 in good shape u know. eventhough i don't need anything for it everytime i go to the junkyard i always tell myself let me get this just in case it gets messed up. in the end i end up havin' about 3 or 4 of anything that i think will get damaged or already has u know. ever since i bought my '89 SE back in Feb. '05 that damn car ended up takin' most of my spare parts that were meant for my '93 but hey thats how it is when u want to keep ur car in good shape. :cheers:


----------

